# Форум на русском языке  > Основы информационной безопасности  > Linux  >  Релиз Linux-дистрибутива CentOS 6.1

## olejah

Спустя семь месяцев с момента выхода дистрибутива Red Hat Enterprise Linux 6.1, представлен основанный на его пакетной базе свободный вариант, развиваемый независимым сообществом, - CentOS 6.1. В CentOS пакеты из различных репозиториев RHEL, например, из серверной и из десктоп редакции, объединены в единый репозиторий пакетов и распространяются одним установочным комплектом. Дистрибутив на 100% бинарно совместим с RHEL, внесенные в пакеты изменения как правило сводятся к ребрендингу и замене художественного оформления. 

CentOS 6.1 поставляется для платформ i386 и x86_64 в виде DVD-сборки (4.6 Гб), минимального установочного образа (278 Мб) и сокращенного образа для установки по сети - netinstall.iso (195 Мб). Минимальный установочный образ сформирован впервые и содержит набор пакетов, необходимых для формирования минимальной работоспособной системы с полноценной поддержкой сети и устройств хранения. Пакеты SRPMS и debuginfo пока не доступны и будут размещены на зеркалах в течение 48 часов. 

Дополнительно представлены LiveCD и LiveDVD. Ключевым отличием Live-версии CentOS 6.x от ранее выпускаемых Live-сборок 5.x является обеспечение поддержки установки дистрибутива на жесткий диск, в дополнение к штатной возможности обособленной работы, после загрузки с CD или USB Flash. Для запуска установки в графическом режиме требуется минимум 512 Мб ОЗУ, для систем с меньшим объемом ОЗУ можно запустить терминал и выполнить вручную команду "liveinst". В состав LiveCD входит базовый десктоп GNOME, просмотрщик изображений gthumb, web-браузер Firefox, почтовый клиент Thunderbird и клиент для мгновенного обмена сообщениями Pidgin. Из полезных для администратора приложений можно отметить: программа для тестирования памяти memtest86+, утилиты для работы с LVM и RAID, сканер портов Nmap, traceroute, samba, интерфейс для проверки и управления аппаратной конфигурацией. С целью высвобождения дополнительного свободного места из LiveCD исключен графический редактор Gimp. В поставку включены rdesktop, tigervnc, vinagre и tsclient. 

Так как уже вышел релиз RHEL 6.2, для CentOS 6.1 будет использован непрерывный репозиторий с обновлениями, который позволит сделать доступными для CentOS 6.1 связанные с безопасностью исправления, выпущенные в рамках ветки RHEL 6.2, не дожидаясь выхода CentOS 6.2. Несмотря на то, что релиз вышел значительно позднее RHEL 6.1, выпуск штатных обновлений для ветки CentOS 6.0 был возобновлен в сентябре благодаря созданию непрерывно обновляемого репозитория (CR - Continuous Release), в рамках которого для CentOS 6.0 выполнялась перепаковка связанных с безопасностью исправлений, выпускаемых для уже вышедшего релиза RHEL 6.1. Пользователи CR-репозитория для CentOS 6.0 могут обновить свои системы до CentOS 6.1 обычным способом, выполнив 'yum update', при этом число устанавливаемых пакетов будет минимально - так как все обновления уже установлены, будут добавлены только новые и связанные с обновлением номера версии пакеты (centos-release ). 

С новшествами, заимствованными из RHEL, можно познакомиться в анонсе RHEL 6.1. Из изменений, внесенных в CentOS 6.1, можно отметить: 
Внесено несколько изменений и улучшений в пакетный менеджер yum: 
 Увеличена точность вывода "yum search" в ситуации когда осуществляется поиск пакета по типичным и часто встречающимся словам (например, "yum search kvm manager"). Если на запрос найдено слишком много элементов, автоматически из поиска исключаются совпадения по некоторым дополнительным полям; 
 Реализована команда "yum updateinfo", при помощи которой можно легко просмотреть список установленных обновлений безопасности ("yum updateinfo list security all"). Также добавлена дополнительная информация о характере обновления, например, её можно использовать для выбора для установки только критических исправлений ("yum update-minimal --sec-severity=critical"); 
 Новая подкоманда "versionlock", позволяющая привязать выполнение операции к текущей версии пакета ("yum versionlock add yum") или исключить заданную версию ("yum versionlock exclude yum"). 
 Возможность создания файлов в "/etc/yum/vars" для использования имён этих файлов в качестве переменных конфигурации yum (например, значение /etc/yum/vars/uuid будет сопоставлено с переменной $uuid); 
 В "yum history" помещаются дополнительные данные, такие как содержимое командной строки. Также создаётся файл транзакций, который можно использовать для повтора выполнения операций на другой машине; 
 Возможность изменения из командной строки настроек конфигурации yum.conf ("yum --setopt=alwaysprompt=false upgrade yum"); 
 Расширение средств для обеспечения выполнения аналогичных операций на нескольких машинах. Команда "load-ts" позволяет создать транзакцию, протестировать выполняемые в её рамках команды и повторить связанные с транзакцией действия на других машинах. 
 Решены проблемы с автоматической установкой с DVD-образа на системах с uEFI; 
 Изменено содержимое 23 пакетов, среди которых: anaconda, firefox, gnome-desktop, httpd, initscripts, kde-settings, kernel, ntp, openssl098e, plymouth, thunderbird, xulrunner и yum; 
 Удалено 11 пакетов: abrt-plugin-bugzilla, redhat-release-*, redhat-release-notes*, rhnlib, rhn-check, rhn-client-tools, rhnsd, rhn-setup, rhn-setup-gnome, yum-rhn-plugin; 
 Добавлено 3 пакета: centos-indexhtml, centos-release, centos-release-cr; 

Некоторые ограничения и проблемы: 
 Текстовый режим установки автоматически активируется если в системе менее 652 Мб ОЗУ. Для работы инсталлятора требуется как минимум 392 Мб ОЗУ; 
 Для работы CentOS на 32-разрядных системах x86 требуется поддержка PAE; 
 Возможности текстового инсталлятора сильно ограничены по сравнению с функциональностью графического режима установки. Например, нет поддержки разбиения дисковых разделов, указания методов хранения и выбора пакетов; 
 В процессе установки на системах с менее 4 Гб ОЗУ может появиться ошибка "Insufficient memory to configure kdump!", которую можно игнорировать; 
 Содержимое сборок для архитектур i386 и x86_64 не вместилось на один DVD, поэтому пришлось разбить установочный образ на две части. На втором диске содержатся только пакеты из секции "Optional", т.е. в большинстве случаев должно хватить первого диска; 
 В директории images/ больше не поставляется файл boot.iso, вместо которого следует использовать netinstall.iso; 
Наблюдаются проблемы с запуском интерфейса Ethernet при использовании задействованной по умолчанию системы NetworkManager; 
 На Live CD/DVD наблюдается крах инсталлятора Anaconda при попытке изменения часового пояса в ситуации, если было изменено имя хоста.

opennet.ru

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

